

How to "open" a microchip and what's inside - nkurz
http://zeptobars.ru/en/read/how-to-open-microchip-asic-what-inside/

======
jacquesm
What a super nice series of pictures, if you look at the date codes and
compare them the advances in process technology are the most vivid and
compelling visual display of Moore's law at work.

